# Site Down



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Knitting Paradise members!

I just want to apologize for the site being down, it is up and running again so all is back to normal. I apologize for this error and I hope you are safe and working on your projects.

Stay safe


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for getting the site back up to quickly. I'm sure we all missed it yesterday, know I did.


----------



## Scrabblequeen (Jul 1, 2019)

I just want to express my gratitude for all you do. Visiting the KP site is a highlight of my day. I love the inspiration I get from the photos of knitted masterpieces and have learned so much from tips they share. Oh, and then there is the humor that is getting me through the pandemic with a smile. and YOU dear admin, are responsible for all this joy. Anonymous, likely underpaid from this free site, and no doubt get many more "hurry up and fix it" comments than "wow you are the best!". I don't know how you do it, but I am SO thankful!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you. FYI - The Latest Digest link at the bottom of the page still takes you back to April 20.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Mine is still down


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am no longer getting daily emails from you, and the site I follow is empty.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you Admin. Your work is appreciated.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

suepro said:


> Thank you. FYI - The Latest Digest link at the bottom of the page still takes you back to April 20.


Me, too. However, I am getting posts dated today, April 22nd. Susan


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

site not up and running like I am use to being able to navigate yet. But thanks for all you do . I am learning new ways to get where I want to go.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

The techs are still working on the digest, hopefully this will be resolved as soon as possible. Thank you so much for the positive feed back


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

KP is a very important part of my day - especially since the lockdown I am confined pretty much to my apartment. Thank you for bringing my day back to normal. Had to google you to get in, hopefully tomorrow will be different.


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

thank you Admin for getting us back together so quickly!


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I and some others still do not have todays KP.Perhaps you may be able to add us on tomorrow.Thanks.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

The Digest part of the site is not working right now, as mention above. The techs are working on this issue, for now please enjoy the site, and hopefully, it will soon be resolved.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, Admin, have a beautiful life.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am no longer getting daily emails from you, and the site I follow is empty.


Yes, the site was down all of Tuesday here in WA. Check your profile. Try typing in KnittingParadise.com 
Scroll down for topics and further down for Latest Digest.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Admin said:


> Hello Knitting Paradise members!
> 
> I just want to apologize for the site being down, it is up and running again so all is back to normal. I apologize for this error and I hope you are safe and working on your projects.
> 
> Stay safe


Not back for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!☹


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, Admin!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you kindly for returning us our “fix”!


----------



## Muse4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sooo happy you are back up. KP is the best way to start my morning....a cup of coffee and the latest knitting and inspiration on Knitting Paradise. Keep up the great work!
Pat


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Admin said:


> The Digest part of the site is not working right now, as mention above. The techs are working on this issue, for now please enjoy the site, and hopefully, it will soon be resolved.
> 
> Thank you all so much!


I was wondering if possible could you get Bonnie P. back on KP, she is still having trouble getting unto the site. 
Thank You


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

GeriT01 said:


> Not back for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!☹


Then how are 
you replying?


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Admin, many thanks, was beginning to have withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Admin said:


> Hello Knitting Paradise members!
> 
> I just want to apologize for the site being down, it is up and running again so all is back to normal. I apologize for this error and I hope you are safe and working on your projects.
> 
> Stay safe


THANK YOU ... just from all the replies you must see how much we love our KP site .. sl


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for solving the situation. KP is the first email I read every day and I got concerned when yesterday morning nothing was coming up, except a message ind siting “error”.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

You all are amazing! I know during this specific time your knittingparadise is a must. It also looks like the Latest Digest page has been updated, another win from our amazing techs.

Keep working on your projects and stay safe


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for getting your site up and running again, we truly love our daily fix of Knitting Paradise.

Hopefully you are also working on getting the members back on who haven’t been able to participate for months. We on the knitting Tea Party are missing our leader “Sam” (The Wren) and he’s missing us too!

Thanks again and Stay Well.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I still did not get the email with the Digest on it today...the 23rd. I will try to Google and see if I can get the latest Digest that way.
Thank you again for all you do. This is such an important part of so many of our days. It's the first thing I look at every day as I am setting up the tea and toast and seeing what to do for the day.
Especially these very odd virus days!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

YAY and happy Dance just got my new digest in email just now 6:30 a.m. California time.
Blessings and many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you admin! Keep safe and well????


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Whew, that's a relief. I was really afraid that you'd come down with the virus. Thank goodness you're well. Thank-you so much for this lifeline. KP is the only "social media" I do, so it's become even more important lately.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you mine is ok now


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for fixing the problem. I really value this site now and feel the loss when it's down. Now If I can just stop buying patterns and other things mentioned in the posts....


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for getting the site back up so quickly. I always start my morning reading this site and enjoying it along with my coffee.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for all the work you do managing this wonderful site for all of us. I appreciate it. Stay safe!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info..hopefully it will be fully updated with our statuses as well soon. Xo wendy


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Admin said:


> Hello Knitting Paradise members!
> 
> I just want to apologize for the site being down, it is up and running again so all is back to normal. I apologize for this error and I hope you are safe and working on your projects.
> 
> Stay safe


Thank you so much for coming back. Please all of you stay safe and healthy, again thank you for making my days happy.

Marly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for getting your site up and running again, we truly love our daily fix of Knitting Paradise.
> 
> Hopefully you are also working on getting the members back on who haven't been able to participate for months. We on the knitting Tea Party are missing our leader "Sam" (The Wren) and he's missing us too!
> 
> Thanks again and Stay Well.


Admin. thanks for getting us back on, Please can we have our friends who we missed so much come back on like Bonnie P who was in the kitchen with us and Sam (The wren) who led the Tea Party group. It's been months since they been able to get on KP.


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you Admim, you rock!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Admin said:


> You all are amazing! I know during this specific time your knittingparadise is a must. It also looks like the Latest Digest page has been updated, another win from our amazing techs.
> 
> Keep working on your projects and stay safe


Many thanks to you and your staff.???? ???? ????


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you all for all your support, in the future if I notice an issue with the site I will try my best to communicate the issue as soon as I can here. Just so you all are all aware I am working on resolving the issue


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Admin said:


> Thank you all for all your support, in the future if I notice an issue with the site I will try my best to communicate the issue as soon as I can here. Just so you all are all aware I am working on resolving the issue


That is much appreciated. ????


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for all you do to keep this site going. A lot of us rely on the site even without the stay at home orders in place. It’s a great place to share anecdotes, jokes and a lot of crafting ideas and advice. I sincerely appreciate all of your efforts.


----------

